# Edifier C2 review



## avinandan012 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys
I am posting a review of my newly purchased 2.1 Multimedia Speaker system.

All measurements are posted as "Diameter".

*For pics look* *here*
will post better pics if i can get hold of a real camera 

*Background :*
So far I've used PC speaker system from Intex, Frontech & Creative SBS series speakers. So this is my first step towards definition audio listening. Initially thought about Corsair SP 2500 but couldn't found one to demo do went for this one.
My plan is to get a decent DAC+ a Marantz based PM5004 Amp + a set of floor standers. But i am roaming here & there in India so cant buy these heavy system because of transportation  .


*Purchase :*
I purchased the set from CTC market. After roaming for about an hour & most shops quoting Rs.4000 - 4200. I found one shop quoting 3950 after a little bargain they came down to 3900.

*Package:*
The box contains 
2 satellite speakers
1 Sub-woofer
1 amplifier
1 remote
3.5mm to dual RCA cable
User manual

*Build Quality:
*Satelites are two-way 3"mid & 1"tweeter housed in MDF material box around 18.5cm height with a RCA cable attached. Look & feels sturdy with a Edifier logo on bottom.

Subwoofer is also made of same material. The sub is reflex-ported & build around a 6.5" driver with a messed front grill with a Edifier logo on center.

Remote is a credit card size low profile remote having following functions
mute
vol +/vol-
bass+/bass-
treble+/treble-
& a input selector
PC/AUX

Amplifier is the most eye catching part of the system. The amp has a hard plastic body with brushed aluminium/black painted. The amp has a smartly operated two digit seven segment display, two buttons for function and input with a rotary knob. At the top it has the edifier logo & a soft touch mute button.

*Connectivity :
*The amp has two *input *type 
1. RCA
2. standard 3.5mm(AUX)

output stage has three connections all are RCA
Red RCA --> Right satellite
White RCA --> Left satellite
Yellow RCA --> to the sub
& also has a front panel 3.5mm headphone out.

*Control:*
One can control the Amplifier via the remote or the input front panel. 
Volume range 0 to 60
bass range -9 to +9
treble range -9 to +9

these values can be set by pressing the function key with the rotary knob or with the remote. 


*Cons :*
1. The system does not store any value. So each time one turn on the system it has to be customized. This can be a little annoying.
2. If you are playing bass heavy songs the amp tend to heat up pretty fast , so metal body would have given the system better cooling.
3. Head phone out does not have any type of amplification, however i felt it actually reduces power 
4. Does not include inclined speaker base, IMO which is necessary cause the satellites are near-field operated. If they are not pointed out i was missing some sound.
5. The power cord is a slim type so fitting in Indian sockets might be a problem . Would have loved just normal two pin Indian type power plug.

*Pros*
1. The orange back-lit of the rotary knob is very mild does not distract in dark.
2. Sound-staging is exceptionally good considering the budget.
3. Tight crisp bass which was unexpected at this budget

*Testing :*
I am still testing the set. Initial burn in is not yet completed. About 15hrs or so. So a long way to go however i felt that the bass has improved a lot. Mids are somewhat same but the treble also has some improvements.
My settings are Bass at 0, treble at +2, Volume 36-37
One can directly hear more instruments playing from the same source.

One who is upgrading from intex/creative SBS line can easily feel sound-stage on first hearing itself. Audio separation is also felt nicely.
*One suggestion though* (for anyone planning to buy) the sub has long enough cable so position it correctly in the room, move around to get best quality.
Use some type of inclined(about 15degree or so) padding in the satellites so that those point to your head not your chest. Keep the distance between the satellites about 2.5feet. I have made the padding with soft paper(you can use tissue paper) & aluminium foil.


I will post the final verdict after some more burn in.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice reviw please post some pics


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 3, 2013)

Good review,mate.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good review

Good review


----------



## doom2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done...
is there any option to play from a pendrive(usb)?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2013)

doom2010 said:


> well done...
> is there any option to play from a pendrive(usb)?


No there is no option to play from USB.
It has only two input 1 pair of RCA & a 3.5mm.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## doom2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> No there is no option to play from USB.
> It has only two input 1 pair of RCA & a 3.5mm.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Thanks...


----------



## gurujee (Jan 9, 2013)

Great Review.


----------



## koolshunti (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,
       I am thinking of buying this set for my LED TV. I use it mainly to watch normal TV - sports and movies and my parents 
also watch daily soaps/serials on it. Is it worth for the TV, since ur review is mainly for the PC and gaming. I mean are the voices
crisp or do they die down because of the woofer?


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 17, 2013)

it is good for close(2-3 feets) listening. But for living room tv get full range speakers.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

burn in done??


----------



## jenimukanna (May 17, 2013)

whats the difference between c2 and c2 plus


----------



## bibinjohn (May 26, 2013)

please tell me whats the difference between c2 and c2 plus .? is the C2 better..? Also there is model called C2XD.. which one is better..?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 26, 2013)

currently c2 plus not available in india different in sub 18 watt for c2 and 35 watt or more  for  c2 plus in india they are clearing stock of c2


----------



## bibinjohn (May 26, 2013)

C2 plus is available in india.. i saw it in ebay.. dont knw much about C2XD....


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2013)

bibinjohn said:


> please tell me whats the difference between c2 and c2 plus .? is the C2 better..? Also there is model called C2XD.. which one is better..?



actually both are similar c2 plus is basicaly a next iteration of c2. So you can go for either one if price is same.



anirbandd said:


> burn in done??


yeah done not getting time & scope to do a review with songs


----------



## rohit1985 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey mate, i am also thinking of buying a 2.1 speaker set for my computer 



Spoiler



( *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/176863-need-buy-2-1-speakers.html ).


If you can, please post your review of the system as it will be very helpful. Thanks





avinandan012 said:


> actually both are similar c2 plus is basicaly a next iteration of c2. So you can go for either one if price is same.
> 
> 
> yeah done not getting time & scope to do a review with songs


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 5, 2014)

@OP
Now that you have used them do you think this is the best 2.1 speaker set in this price bracket?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Logitech Z323 is also best  when compared to Edifier C2.


----------

